# How to edit a .tcl



## Joe C (Jul 8, 2002)

Alright guys how do you edit a .tcl file ? What programs do you use ? I tried metapad, I could edit a script but when I save it the changes are lost. I was thinking metapad would do it then I would use dos2unix to remove any windows extra key strokes. Speaking of dos2unix how the heck do I get that program to start ? I read the read me and it says to start the program do dos2unix <filename>. File name being the file I want to check. Where do I run this command on a windows xp machine. Thanks


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

dos2unix is a Linux/Unix program - it doesn't run on Windows. You'd run it on the Linux machine (the TiVo) AFTER transfer of the tcl file.

Personally, I use Ultra-Edit for all my editing.

Wordpad will also preserve Unix formatting, just don't use Notepad. Make sure you ftp the files in binary mode.


----------



## Joe C (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks Dan, your response helps a lot. I'm slooooowly learning


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I was using a program called editpad lite. It could directly read and write Dos, Unix, and Mac style text files.

http://www.editpadpro.com/editpadlite.html


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Textpad also works well. But then I tend to just use vi on the Tivo, so clearly I'm deranged.


----------

